# Does anyone know?



## SwampBanshee (Jan 4, 2010)

Where to report the illegal taking of horseshoe crabs at Higsbee's beach?
I understand that some cultures will eat anything, but I don't believe taking horseshoe crabs without a permit is too cool with the Marine police...
Anyway why did they make us all register with the Feds, if nobody down there
checking ANYTHING...SAD!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

NJDNR has "Operation Game Thief" with a toll-free number 1-800-222-0456


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

609 748-2050 or 609-743-0645 also Cape may area local CO.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

ReelinRod said:


> NJDNR has "Operation Game Thief" with a toll-free number 1-800-222-0456


Called them last, had to leave a meassage, guess what - the audix was full


----------

